# dlink DIR-615 router no longer working



## volcom234 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi every1 first time posting. I have looked for a thread describing the problem i am having without success.

I have just recently moved to a new house without an internet landline and I was forced to switch to a wireless hub with a different isp. My dlink router does not seem to work properly any more.

Connecting my wireless modem directly to my computer works fine with a good signal and speed so its not the isp or modem. When i connect it to my router and do the configuration It seems to work fine until I try to access the internet in any way. Up until this point all of the led lights on the front of the router are both green and solid. But once I open internet explorer or firefox for example the internet led light (the little planet symbol) flashes for a second and then turns off for about ten seconds. I get a "cannot display this page" error and the light turns back on. This happens whether i use an ethernet cable or a wireless adapter.

I tried this many times and the weird thing is that sometimes the webpage will half load before the connection is lost. I have had no recent problems with this router and i have tried unplugging modem/router, restarted my computer, I reinstalled/reconfigured router and combinations of each with no luck.

Any suggestions are welcome.
Thanks in advance, Alex


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Change the base address of the D-Link DIR-615 to 192.168.2.1 from it's default and see if that doesn't make it work.

If it still doesn't work, let's see this connected directly to the modem.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## volcom234 (Jul 5, 2010)

hi, i tried changing the router ip address to what you suggested but now i have no internet access at all and i can no longer connect to my router with 192.168.2.1 or 192.168.0.1(the previous ip address).

*here is the ipconfig /all while connected to the router (no internet access):*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Garry>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Garry-Desktop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : sympatico.ca
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : sympatico.ca
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100 Mbps Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 90-E6-BA-3D-FA-73
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::447b:44c2:19cf:8982%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : July-05-10 11:49:09 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : July-12-10 11:49:08 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::222:b0ff:fed3:8b3e%11
192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.sympatico.ca:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : sympatico.ca
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:183b:134c:3f57:ff9b(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::183b:134c:3f57:ff9b%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
C:\Users\Garry>

*and here is the ipconfig /all connected directly to the modem (full internet access):*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Garry>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Garry-Desktop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : sympatico.ca
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : sympatico.ca
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100 Mbps Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 90-E6-BA-3D-FA-73
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::447b:44c2:19cf:8982%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 76.70.120.149(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : July-05-10 11:58:20 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : July-05-10 2:58:20 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 76.70.120.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 76.70.120.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234890776
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-60-10-8B-90-E6-BA-3D-FA-73
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 207.164.234.193
207.164.234.129
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.sympatico.ca:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : sympatico.ca
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e74:cde:46b:b3b9:876a(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::cde:46b:b3b9:876a%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : sympatico.ca
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:4c46:7895::4c46:7895(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 207.164.234.193
207.164.234.129
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
C:\Users\Garry>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

It doesn't appear that you have changed the D-Link's LAN address. You didn't by any chance mistakenly set a static IP in the WAN section?

The "wireless modem" seems to be in a bridged state--acting as a modem only--because your IP address is the public IP. It is necessary to power cycle (unplug for 30 seconds) the modem when switching devices. Did you do that when connecting the D-Link?


----------



## volcom234 (Jul 5, 2010)

okay so i when i tried to change the routers ip address it gives me "the lan ip address and the start ip address are not in the same subnet"

i saw on a different thread someone with a similar error message so i followed the steps you told him to take http://forums.techguy.org/networking/861228-dlink-dir-615-wireless-n.html:

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. 
Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer. 
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port. 
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports. 
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light. 
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes. 
Boot the computer.

then i did the following on command prompt:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Garry>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Garry-Desktop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : sympatico.ca
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : sympatico.ca
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100 Mbps Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 90-E6-BA-3D-FA-73
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::447b:44c2:19cf:8982%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : July-05-10 1:20:27 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : July-12-10 1:20:27 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::222:b0ff:fed3:8b3e%11
192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.sympatico.ca:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : sympatico.ca
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Garry>ping 192.168.0.100
Pinging 192.168.0.100 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Ping statistics for 192.168.0.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\Garry>ping 192.168.0.1
Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\Garry>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.

C:\Users\Garry>ping 206.190.60.37
Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.0.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.0.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.0.1: Destination net unreachable.
Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
C:\Users\Garry>

*@TerryNet*

each time i have connected to the modem i turn everything off, router modem computer. then i connect modem to router and router to computer with ethernet cables. and then i turn on the modem, wait until the solid signal light comes on then i turn on the router, wait 15 long seconds until all lights are green and then i turn on my computer.

and when i tried to change the ip address i went to the router web based utility, clicked on the network settings tab on the left, and under "router settings" i changed "router ip address"

is this all correct?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

With that connection, this should get it connected with a wired connection, and then you can configure the wireless to your liking. If this procedure, *followed exactly*, doesn't get the router working with that modem, it's broken.

The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.

Note that the wireless encryption and channel selection will have to be done after the basic wired connection is established, the first step is to get wired connections working.


Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. 
Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Disconnect any USB connection to the modem, it will not be used.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output!

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

When you change the LAN address, which you seemed to do correctly, you may have to also change the Dhcp server's address range. Usually this changes automatically with the LAN addr. but there are exceptions. But, you needn't worry about that now as long as the modem is acting as a modem only.

There is one exception to John's above post. A few ISPs require that the MAC address of the device connected to the modem be known to them. Login to the router and you will find a "Clone" function, probably in the WAN section or an Advanced section. You can then simply Clone your computer's MAC Address, or sometimes you have to manually enter it. Yours is the Physical Address from the ipconfig /all: 90-E6-BA-3D-FA-73


----------



## volcom234 (Jul 5, 2010)

@terrynet

when i first tried to configure the router, i got to the mac address stage but it wouldnt let me change it saying "the mac address entered is invalid". so i put it back to the default and continued

and @johnwill

i followed those steps exactly and at first it seemed promising until i ran into the same problem as before (webpages half loading). i did the pings and they were very inconsistent so i tried a few times with yahoo.com. here are the results:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Garry>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Garry-Desktop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : sympatico.ca
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : sympatico.ca
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100 Mbps Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 90-E6-BA-3D-FA-73
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::447b:44c2:19cf:8982%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : July-05-10 2:18:41 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : July-12-10 2:18:41 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::222:b0ff:fed3:8b3e%11
192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.sympatico.ca:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : sympatico.ca
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e74:d2:3b20:b3b8:7036(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::d2:3b20:b3b8:7036%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Garry>ping 192.168.0.100
Pinging 192.168.0.100 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Ping statistics for 192.168.0.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\Garry>ping fe80::222:b0ff:fed3:8b3e%11
Pinging fe80::222:b0ff:fed3:8b3e%11 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from fe80::222:b0ff:fed3:8b3e%11: time=1ms
Reply from fe80::222:b0ff:fed3:8b3e%11: time<1ms
Reply from fe80::222:b0ff:fed3:8b3e%11: time<1ms
Reply from fe80::222:b0ff:fed3:8b3e%11: time<1ms
Ping statistics for fe80::222:b0ff:fed3:8b3e%11:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\Garry>ping 192.168.0.1
Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\Garry>ping 206.190.60.37
Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=42ms TTL=52
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=38ms TTL=52
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=40ms TTL=52
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=994ms TTL=52
Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 38ms, Maximum = 994ms, Average = 278ms

C:\Users\Garry>ping yahoo.com
Pinging yahoo.com [69.147.125.65] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 69.147.125.65: bytes=32 time=43ms TTL=52
Reply from 69.147.125.65: bytes=32 time=41ms TTL=52
Reply from 69.147.125.65: bytes=32 time=43ms TTL=52
Reply from 69.147.125.65: bytes=32 time=44ms TTL=52
Ping statistics for 69.147.125.65:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 41ms, Maximum = 44ms, Average = 42ms

C:\Users\Garry>ping yahoo.com
Pinging yahoo.com [69.147.125.65] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 69.147.125.65: bytes=32 time=43ms TTL=52
Reply from 69.147.125.65: bytes=32 time=48ms TTL=52
Reply from 69.147.125.65: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=52
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 69.147.125.65:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 3, Lost = 1 (25% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 43ms, Maximum = 50ms, Average = 47ms

C:\Users\Garry>ping yahoo.com
Pinging yahoo.com [69.147.125.65] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 69.147.125.65: bytes=32 time=46ms TTL=52
Reply from 69.147.125.65: bytes=32 time=49ms TTL=52
Reply from 69.147.125.65: bytes=32 time=39ms TTL=52
Reply from 69.147.125.65: bytes=32 time=44ms TTL=52
Ping statistics for 69.147.125.65:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 39ms, Maximum = 49ms, Average = 44ms

C:\Users\Garry>ping 206.190.60.37
Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 192.168.0.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.0.1: Destination net unreachable.
Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 2, Lost = 2 (50% loss),
C:\Users\Garry>

bad router do u think??


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> bad router do u think??


Yes. That last ping indicates that the router lost its connection to the modem. Since you have experienced no problems with the computer connected to the modem the only suspects are the router and the cable between modem and router. If you have any doubts about that cable use a different one or switch the two cables you are now using.


----------



## volcom234 (Jul 5, 2010)

swapped out the cables, same problem. guess im getting a new router :down:

anyways, thanks to both of u for the help

alex

*edit: any suggestions on wireless router models?*


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Most people find your model router to be pretty good. Think it can be found for about $44 at Newegg and Amazon now.

I assume that yours is out of warranty?


----------



## volcom234 (Jul 5, 2010)

yes its an older dir-615 model and its no longer under warranty by about 2 months (of course it fails now). i think il look into the newer dlink models.

thanks again


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have one of the original ones, it's been in use as my secondary router for about three years.


----------

